# Small things...



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I just taught Vincent how to come  Figured out he'll do anything for ham!!! 

I know it's a relatively easy command but I'm so happy he picked it up so quickly - took about half an hour for him to respond to his name (although we've been saying it over and over whenever he looks at us xD) 

Also he stopped jumping up at me whenever he ran over, something that I don't like as he nipped me too which I assume is because he's excited about running about in the garden.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

way to go smart puppy!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I've noticed that with the temptation of treats he's so good! no chewing on my fingers or any jumping!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL that is how we trained Lady...she was very very food driven


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely boy , working hard for his mummy x


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Good boy Vincent! I'm finding the same with Reuben. I've been teaching him to sit and keep his bottom on the ground until I give him his treat, with the result that his backside is practically Araldited to the floor. It's got to the stage where I can't give him the command because he's already sitting! . . . . . .Hmmmmmmm . . . . . . . must teach him to stand . . . . . . 

p.s. Can't remember whether I said, but I love the name Vincent van Dogh. My sort of humour! We once had a boat - a Sonata, so we called it Frank.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ann said:


> Good boy Vincent! I'm finding the same with Reuben. I've been teaching him to sit and keep his bottom on the ground until I give him his treat, with the result that his backside is practically Araldited to the floor. It's got to the stage where I can't give him the command because he's already sitting! . . . . . .Hmmmmmmm . . . . . . . must teach him to stand . . . . . .
> 
> p.s. Can't remember whether I said, but I love the name Vincent van Dogh. My sort of humour! We once had a boat - a Sonata, so we called it Frank.


Heehee thanks  My boyfriend came up with it!

Vincent does the bum thing too. He sits so quickly I don't even get the chance to say sit!!! He also has started to run to me and sit without me calling him  He knows I have treats so tries to impress me before I say anything!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, it's hard to practice recalls offlead when your puppy won't go away from you ....


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yup, it's hard to practice recalls offlead when your puppy won't go away from you ....


Heard myself laugh out loud there, Ali. They can sometimes be like an extra sticky piece of parcel tape - you keep trying to shake it off . . . . . but it just won't. . . . . .:laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fooled her today - she went running off after Phoebe, and I quickly hid behind a tree, then called her - she went zooming past at 90 miles an hour then skidded to a halt as Phoebe found me straight away :laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's great when you discover something they really want. Betty is not that food motivated so when trying to teach her anything it's been quite hard.
I had been using coachies but she's just not that interested in them especially
when trying to get her to walk to heel with all the other distractions.
However I tried some sausage yesterday and what a difference - she was 
constantly staying by my side looking up for more. Hoping this is a break through moment - walking to heel has been soooo frustrating


----------

